# Tomy's OH site



## Lofty (Jan 5, 2008)

Tomy, Takumi Yoshida, the UWR holder, has updated his speedcubing page on cubingtechniques.com. 
He has added all of his algs for F2L, OLL and PLL along with videos with him performing them for every one.
It is in Japanese but I used the site planet-puzzle recommends to translate his pafe.
I know I will spend some time on it in the next few days picking up any tricks and possibely changing some algs tho it looks like he has a bit of a different style for algs than I do being a ring finger turner and not a pinky tuner. I like all my PLL algs but I will check out his OLL.


----------



## Yu Nakajima (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi

I am the leader of a cube team(CUTEX).
Yeah, his One-handed algorithms are REALLY GOOD. I think if you read his page, the view to your one hand will change 
URL: http://www.cubingtechniques.com/cubing/techniques/tomy/



Lofty said:


> Tomy, Takuma Yoshida, the UWR holder, has updated his speedcubing page on cubingtechniques.com.



He is not Takuma Yoshida. He is "Takumi" Yoshida. It has made a mistake in the name currently written to the top page of Speedcubing.com. Probably it was mixed with Takuma Akutsu(Raiden).

(I used translater)


----------



## Pedro (Jan 5, 2008)

Lofty said:


> Tomy, Takuma Yoshida, the UWR holder, has updated his speedcubing page on cubingtechniques.com.
> He has added all of his algs for F2L, OLL and PLL along with videos with him performing them for every one.
> It is in Japanese but I used the site planet-puzzle recommends to translate his pafe.
> *I know I will spend some time on it in the next few days picking up any tricks and possibely changing some algs tho it looks like he has a bit of a different style for algs than I do being a ring finger turner and not a pinky tuner.* I like all my PLL algs but I will check out his OLL.



I can assure you that you won't be the only one 

and he uses the ring finger, like me


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 5, 2008)

ok, is he a righty or a lefty? From his algs, I would think lefty, althoug I could be wrong, but I am wondering how he holds the cube so that he is able to do an R' turn with his ring finger, that seems very awkward


----------



## Pedro (Jan 5, 2008)

not that bad, actually, Phil

he's a lefty, yes (well, at least for OH )
he shows it in his site

there's part named "How to turn", that shows his Us, Rs and Fs


----------



## cdzoan (Jan 5, 2008)

wow 17 avg, I better start practicing again


----------



## hdskull (Jan 5, 2008)

cdzoan said:


> wow 17 avg, I better start practicing again



Hey Chris, you going to UCSD ?


----------



## Dene (Jan 5, 2008)

Yu Nakajima said:


> Hi
> 
> I am the leader of a cube team(CUTEX).
> Yeah, his One-handed algorithms are REALLY GOOD. I think if you read his page, the view to your one hand wi.............
> ............*(I used translater)*



Lol, I love that part  . 
This looks very useful, although unfortunately I mainly use my right hand  . I guess I could learn different algorithms for when I solve left-handed though, and even mirror them for my right hand... we'll see.


----------



## cdzoan (Jan 6, 2008)

hdskull said:


> cdzoan said:
> 
> 
> > wow 17 avg, I better start practicing again
> ...



yea but I haven't been practicing at all


----------



## hdskull (Jan 6, 2008)

cdzoan said:


> yea but I haven't been practicing at all



I see, hope you practice and break your own world record again! 

Unless, Japanese cubers break it before you do, then you can break their record, haha.


----------



## Rama (Jan 6, 2008)

I like a few algorithms there, but I think I'll just stick with my own algs.
But the pinky R' turns is a great way to do.


----------



## hdskull (Jan 6, 2008)

Pedro, I use my left hand and I also use my Ring finger, however after watching the Japanese cubers, I've tried to use my pinky for R' sometimes and it works, because the ring finger is not long enough to reach for R', but the pinky is, you should try it sometimes too. I still use my index finger most of the time.


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 9, 2008)

how do i translate that page? :]


----------



## jeff081692 (Jan 9, 2008)

I use 
http://www.google.com/language_tools


----------



## hdskull (Jan 15, 2008)

Chris, now you need to practice to beat a record by someone who's not known, haha.


----------



## cdzoan (Jan 15, 2008)

hdskull said:


> Chris, now you need to practice to beat a record by someone who's not known, haha.



yea I have two weeks, I'll be fine


----------



## hdskull (Jan 16, 2008)

Cool! Really looking forward to meeting you again.


----------



## Inusagi (Jan 26, 2008)

How did you translate it with planet-puzzle???


----------

